# Doggie game



## SanchoVizsla2408 (Nov 7, 2008)

[glow=red,2,300]







[/glow] 

_[glow=red,2,300]hey every1 its me, SanchoVizsla2408, ive created a game 4 us 2 play where somebody posts a photo of a dog ,say jumping up then they have 2 say what photo the next person has 2 post so i will get us started by asking 4 a photo of...........................a litter of vizsla puppies[/color][/glow]_


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

first i must say..what a super sweet face up there! :-*

and here is the littler of pups...









next, how about..a vizsla swimming!


----------



## SanchoVizsla2408 (Nov 7, 2008)

[glow=red,2,300]Great, now its your turn 2 choose what u want a image of[/glow][/color]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[glow=red,2,300]_Sophie[/color]_[/glow]


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

i wrote below the picture of the littler of Vs...


spicyvizsla said:


> next, how about..a vizsla swimming!


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

seems like people are kind of slow with this game..i was hoping it would have been a success and there would be a lot of different neat pictures to look at. :-\

oh well i guess..here is the picture i suggested. a vizsla swimming. how about the next person post a picture of a V with a horse!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

How do you add a photo to a post?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

click additional options go to pics and just pick one


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Best we could do at short notice!!!

How about a photo of a Vizsla in the car.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

how do you drive that? where do you put in the petrol .in the states we call that a rocking horse must take a while to get the groceries home. haha


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

How about a Vizsla in a car.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

OK. Lets try this again.
Anyone got a pic of a Vizsla in a car...


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

OK. So I was 27 before I got my first computer!


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

Now someone post a V with a ball in it's mouth!


----------



## jillmcj (Sep 22, 2008)

It's about to be in his mouth....

How about a vizsla in the shower!


----------

